# First Tank Setup (convict cichlid)



## Mythonis (Jan 17, 2014)

So, this is my first tank that's all my own and, despite the fact that it was an impulse thing, I'm really enjoying it. It's a bit of a story. One of my friends had this fish originally but he kept attacking/killing the other fish in the tank even though they were supposed to be compatible species (none of her other cichlids gave her this kind of trouble) and nothing they tried seemed to mellow him out. Anyway, so I sort of spontaneously volunteered to take care of the little serial killer (I named him Jim). The only spare tank she had was a teeny little 3 gallon and even by himself it wasn't going to be enough. He seems cozy enough in the 5.5 gallon setup I've got him in right now. I may have to move him to a 10 gallon if he keeps growing, though (he's already twice the size he was when I got him four months ago!). But for right now it's just Jim and Dan, the big fat cleaner snail. I just got him a heater since he was acting a little sluggish and he seems much happier with the tank at a cozy 28C.
Anyway, here's the tank. This pic is from about an hour after it finished cycling. I'd just put Jim back and he was swimming around checking out where I'd moved all his rocks to (I had to rearrange things to put the heater in the right place) and generally being puffed up and annoyed about having to move the gravel out of his cave again.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Time for your second tank if you want to keep the convict. Go buy a tank around 30 gallons, preferably at least 30-36" long.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm with skurj on this one. Need a larger tank asap. A 40 breeder would be ideal. With a larger tank you could also add some dither fish such as tetras, danios or swordtails. Throw in a bristlenosed pleco(Ansistrus sp.) and maybe a group of cory cats. Would make for a very nice setup.


----------



## Mythonis (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm really iffy about putting other fish in with him, though. I'm serious when I say this guy is a little serial killer. Jim was in a 40 gallon setup before with maybe half a dozen other fish including a pleco, and he was incredibly aggressive toward everything else in the tank, killing three of the other fish. His previous owner tried breeding him as well and all he did was bite the female's fins off and bully her until she died.
He's certainly getting to a healthy size and he does need a bigger tank but I think 30+ gallons is a bit excessive for a single fish.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

for him 30gallons isn't excessive, and you can get him setup with a new home for less than $100 particularly if you watch the local classifieds.


----------



## Mythonis (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, I have most of the gear I'd need. I got the filter and the heater with the expectation of getting a bigger tank fairly soon so I won't have replace anything except the tank itself and the hood, so it shouldn't be too expensive. Why such a big tank, though? Sorry if it seems like a silly question, it's just that this is my first cichlid (the tank I helped my mom look after when I was a kid was mostly goldfish) and I'm still learning about them.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

He can get up to 6" in size he needs some room to move. Too small and it will be unhealthy for him. The larger tank will also be easier to look after as the water chemistry and temperature will be more stable. With 30g if you wanted to try and add something you could. When the tank is too small the fish often become more aggressive as well, with some room to move and more hiding places they maybe more tolerant of other fish.


----------



## Mythonis (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, that sounds reasonable. I've been wanting to put live freshwater plants in but I don't know what kinds to get that he wouldn't rip to shreds. He yanks the plastic ones around all the time, especially if they're in a spot he doesn't like (he's a determined decorator, haha).


----------

